# Working off a bosuns chair



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello all! Once in a while I run into a job, within the city, where there is no possible way to get a ladder to where I need it, nor do I have room for a lift. Usually, it's where the buildings are so close together that we would be climbing vertical on the ladder. Generally, we can't fit a lift in the gangway either. 

In this situation I use a bosuns chair, a rope, and a block & tackle to get to the window. I have a hook on the parapet wall, and I also tie the hook to a secure point. Obviously, I have a saftey line, a harness and a lanyard. The block & tackle I use is the same set-up that I see tuckpointers using when they have a swing stage. 

So here is my question..... I'm looking for something like a rope grab so I can pull myself up, stop, work, and then lower myself. Right now I have the guys pull me up and hold me while I'm painting, so it takes three guys total for one window! Not very economical!

The place I bought it from says they don't make anything like that. I don't believe there's nothing on the market, as I have seen window washers using something to keep themselves in one place without the help of others. I'm just not sure what set-ups they use. I haven't had much luck finding anything on the web and would appreciate any advice. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never used a chair but 1 time I got to use a spider cage (I think it was called)
It was a single line stage, with a motor of course, so up and down was easier.
Not sure if this helps


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

have you looked at window cleaning sites to see what they offer? myself i only know of the things that you already mentioned, bosuns, lanyard. It sounds like you need to make yourself a roof rigger. Something lighter weight than anything commercial. 
www.windows101.com has a lot of suff but i don't know about for hipped roofs.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like you need a rappel device with a lock-off. A standard rack with hyper bar can work but it's not something you want to use without being tought how or you could try a "sky genie" canister, they're much easier and straight forward to use. 

The real thing you need to pay attention to in this post though is to not take rope set ups and equipment use lightly. There is a lot to consider and a lot on the line (no pun intended). 

Any system you set up should have a backup line with a rope grab (automatically cams over and clinches on the safety line if you fall. also called a fall arrest device) and a dynamic lanyard. 
Both ropes should have a primary (fully weighted) and a secondary (able to take weight and force of a fall) tie off point. 

How far are the drops you're doing? If it's short then there are some easier, quicker to set devices but they risk melting your rope from friction if you're doing longer drops. One of these would be GriGri made by Petzl.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

http://en.petzl.com/petzl/SportProduits?Produit=203
above is a grigri

http://store.pksafety.net/skygenie.html?source=adwords&gclid=CIPc3NHs7pYCFRJxxwodFmFMAQ

sky genie can be found on previous link.

Sean's right about window washing supply houses. You can find everything you'll need there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Been a long time since I was in a chair. All is did a knot of some type. and for the life of me I can't think of it. Did about three summer in chair or block swing. Back in the 80".


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

What John showed, the sky genie. :thumbup:

You can also check places that sell/rent larger construction tools. Some have a nice safety area that includes everything you would need.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

would that knot have been a munter hitch? i think i spelled that right. i had to use that once to get off a rock wall and i was a little less than confident in it before i put my whole weight on it.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

The not that your talking about is not really a not at all. It is just a loop. This is the way I was taught. My father was a industrial painter for over 40 years. I have several rope falls and chairs still in my shop. Take your hand line, the one that you pull yourself up with. You should be pulling your own self up there anyway. That is what the block and tackle is for. Once you get up to where you want to be, then take your right hand and pull some of the slack end of the rope through and under where your hook is on your chair. Loop it and place the loop into your hook with the slack end on the inside. When you let your weight down on the rope, it holds you there by friction. You will not go anywhere. Very simple, but a pain in the butt to try to explain through this computer. If you would like to talk to me, give me a call anytime. I will not mind talking to you more about it. That is one thing that my taught me, is how things got done back in the day.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

painter213 said:


> The not that your talking about is not really a not at all. It is just a loop. This is the way I was taught. My father was a industrial painter for over 40 years. I have several rope falls and chairs still in my shop. Take your hand line, the one that you pull yourself up with. You should be pulling your own self up there anyway. That is what the block and tackle is for. Once you get up to where you want to be, then take your right hand and pull some of the slack end of the rope through and under where your hook is on your chair. Loop it and place the loop into your hook with the slack end on the inside. When you let your weight down on the rope, it holds you there by friction. You will not go anywhere. Very simple, but a pain in the butt to try to explain through this computer. If you would like to talk to me, give me a call anytime. I will not mind talking to you more about it. That is one thing that my taught me, is how things got done back in the day.


 
Thank you Benny! I was thinking of something similar, but was wondering if there was some king of rope grab I was supposed to be using. :thumbsup: I only run into a situation where I have to get out the bosuns chair once or twice a year, but now I know. Thanks again.


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

Get a couple jumars and steps or ladders. Use them like an aid climber with a gri-gri. Works very well to ride the rope from ground up. I would just lower myself from the top of the building however.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Schmidt Thank You know how the memory goes. Was thinking it was in that line. just could remember. 1984 was a long time ago.


----------

